# Gel Batteries



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone know whether you can fit gel batteries to an Autotrail. I currently have an Adria Vision with Gel batteries and it has a special setting on the charge contoller for gels. Does a similar arrangement exist for the new Autotrails. I know Gels take a lower charge rate and would be unhappy if subjected to the usual gasing cycle imposed by am ordinary charge controller once full charge has been reached. 

I would ask autotrail but they have ignored all my requests for information bar one - a request for a brochure!!!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I'd be surprised if there isn't a switch to swop from Lead Acid to Gel. The charge controllers are pretty common. I bet someone like Peter at Johnscrossmotorhomes would have a definitive answer


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

PM Ian Sargent, he will probably know

Charlie

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/messages-post-21058.html


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If your Autotrail has a Sargent EC200 system then it will use a simple single stage float charge voltage published as 13.5 volts to maintain your battery. Same for wet or gel.

If your Autotrail has a Sargent EC225 system then it will use a two stage charger and apply the same voltages for wet or gel.

If your Autotrail has a Sargent EC325 system then it will use a multi-stage charger to charge your battery while at the same time applying a constant voltage to the leisure appliances. Different charging algorythms are used for wet and gel and this is set by a link / small switch on the board.

c.


----------



## MikeyB (Jun 20, 2005)

Bachuss,just curious, unless your'e thinking of driving upside-down, why the interest in gel batteries? Mike.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Why the interest in gels? Well, when I bought my Adria Vision I bought a second gel for it at a cost of £250. I've had it for about 18 months now. I was thinking of swapping the two gels from my Adria with the lead-acid from the Chieftain. I also like the the idea of something that is maintenance free. AND seeing as you've asked, I do occasionally like to drive upside down - you've obviously never tried it and that is sad :wink:


----------

